# Sql Tabellen erstellen



## Moritz1234 (13. Jul 2020)

Wenn ich eine Abhängige Tabelle habe (Oracel) wie kann ich die Obertabelle dann löschen ohne Reihenfolgen Betrachtung ?


----------



## LimDul (13. Jul 2020)

DROP TABLE TableName CASCADE CONSTRAINTS;


----------



## Moritz1234 (13. Jul 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> DROP TABLE TableName CASCADE CONSTRAINTS;


Kann man das auch deaktivieren statt löschen?


----------



## LimDul (13. Jul 2020)

Nein, wie denn das? 
Wenn du die Tabelle A löschst, musst alle Constraints, die auf die Tabelle A verweisen löschen. Die Tabelle ist ja nicht mehr da, also kann das Constraint nicht weiter existieren.


----------

